# Skyrim - Is it worth getting?



## Tecdavid (Nov 27, 2011)

So, naturally, I've heard a good load about the firth Elder Scrolls game in the last couple of months. I'm a fan of RPGs, but mainly JRPGs/story-driven RPGs. This sort of game would be pretty new to me. (I've played Fable III, but some say it's pretty simplistic in comparison to others).

Would you recommend it? Or would I need to be pretty well-learned on the genre to make any sense of it?


----------



## soulsinging (Nov 27, 2011)

I asked a similar question here:

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/529807-the-elder-scrolls-5-skyrim-10.html

The whole thread is about the game so you can read some reviews and thoughts on it there. There may be spoilers in there though, so be wary if that sort of thing worries you about video games.


----------



## Tecdavid (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh! I'll check that out, then. Thank you.


----------



## slack (Nov 27, 2011)

Skyrim is pretty much the opposite of a JRPG. It's the closest thing to the old D&D games that I can remember.

Basically you can do whatever you want. I've played 65 hours and only completed 6 quests related to the main story.


----------



## LadyLara (Nov 28, 2011)

I got it last week for the PS3, but haven't played it yet since there's a patch for it coming out this week. I've heard all sorts of horror stories about the game getting unplayable after 20 hours or so so I really hope it gets sorted out, but I don't think the developers care about the PS3 much :/

If you're not bothered about the latest graphics etc then you could also try Oblivion, which at least has the advantage of being fully patched and definitely more stable (albeit with still the odd bug here and there) - You can probably pick it up pretty cheap now.


----------



## soulsinging (Nov 28, 2011)

LadyLara said:


> I got it last week for the PS3, but haven't played it yet since there's a patch for it coming out this week. I've heard all sorts of horror stories about the game getting unplayable after 20 hours or so so I really hope it gets sorted out, but I don't think the developers care about the PS3 much :/



I was planning to pick it up via trade when I finished Uncharted and Batman, but I decided to hold out once I heard about all the issues they're having with ps3 versions. I'll be curious to hear if the patch fixes things becos all the reviews I've read agree it's one of the best ps3 games out there when it works.

You may be right about the developers. Apparently the company had almost the exact same issue with Fallout for ps3.


----------



## DianaIlinca (Dec 30, 2011)

It was worth getting...before I got an arrow to the knee.
I'm sorry, I just had to xD


----------



## LadyLara (Dec 30, 2011)

Sigh.. was that ever funny?


----------



## DianaIlinca (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sure it was before it bombed the Youtube comments section lol couldn't stop myself though. The opportunity was screaming at me! xD


----------



## Freelancer (Jan 2, 2012)

To me it was a huge disappointment (PC version, bad console port, ultra bad inventory system.). And honestly, since Morrowind the formula is the very same. You, dear prisoner arrives to place X, make your character, off you go, go, be brave and save the world, but play the errand boy in the meantime. Personally I believe this game is highly overrated as since Morrowind, it's the very-very same, but with better graphics. And the story, the dialogues, even the character names are ultra cliche up from the opening scene. Maybe I was in an ultra bad mood when I played or maybe I'm too old to see the beauty of this thing, but after three hours Skyrim got an elegant uninstall from my part. I wouldn't recommend this game at all, only if you like to play with the copy-paste version of Morrowind on a new winter map, but with a crappy console port inventory system (Oblivion was the summer map edition of Morrowind.).


----------



## Valko (Jan 15, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> To me it was a huge disappointment (PC version, bad console port, ultra bad inventory system.). And honestly, since Morrowind the formula is the very same. You, dear prisoner arrives to place X, make your character, off you go, go, be brave and save the world, but play the errand boy in the meantime. Personally I believe this game is highly overrated as since Morrowind, it's the very-very same, but with better graphics. And the story, the dialogues, even the character names are ultra cliche up from the opening scene. Maybe I was in an ultra bad mood when I played or maybe I'm too old to see the beauty of this thing, but after three hours Skyrim got an elegant uninstall from my part. I wouldn't recommend this game at all, only if you like to play with the copy-paste version of Morrowind on a new winter map, but with a crappy console port inventory system (Oblivion was the summer map edition of Morrowind.).



Oh dear, only 3 hours? You didn't even give it a chance. 
Epic game IMO, I got over 200 hours of gameplay in & I still haven't done all the quests


----------

